# Kitty people, I need HELP!



## Lisa_j (Apr 7, 2011)

I have a litter of 4 kittens here that don't have a momma. I am guessing they are about 3 weeks old, eyes and ears open, must stimulate to potty and are only eating from a bottle at this point. I bought KMR and they did well with their first feed. I would like to introduce raw when they are a bit older. Do I start with chicken, like I did for the dogs or how do I go about this? I think I will have to grind it and maybe mix it with KMR. I need advice please!


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

Cats are very similar to dogs although you do have to be careful with feeding freezer burnt or old stuff, with as young as they are I would start them off on ground, although I started a 7 week old kitten on regular cornish hen pieces, I just had to cut slits into the meat so she could get it better.


----------



## Lisa_j (Apr 7, 2011)

Is there anything else I should be doing with them? Besides stimulating to go potty and bottle feeding? I did place a heating pad under half of their box as well.


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

I started my feral fosters on chicken necks and pork hearts. I cut up the pork heart into small pieces and she went nuts over it. Then I mashed the chicken neck and gave her that, she worked on it for a while. Now she is eating chicken backs, pork hearts, beef liver, beef kidneys, and beef heart. She had venison too. I'd start with chicken. I haven't seen any runny poops, all are well formed. The only issue is that she doesn't eat very much bone-in stuff so I have to make it easier for her...

Otherwise it's pretty simple.
Put raw meat in front of baby cat and it's eaten.

But, just slice it up into small enough pieces that they barely have to chew it at first. Now I just give the kittens chunks of meat. :]


----------



## Lisa_j (Apr 7, 2011)

How will I know when to start offering it? Obviously not now but about what age? I am guessing these guys are about 3 weeks old now, still not taking KMR off a plate or bowl.


----------

